# Heat Cycle Question



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I know the heat cycle has been covered thoroughly here, for which I am very grateful for. 

But, I have a quick question I don't remember seeing covered.

My pup is just a few weeks shy of 2, and finally started her first heat cycle yesterday. We just so happen to be on vacation with her, and have a few days left.

My question: When will other dogs start to pick up on her cycle and become interested in her? Is it immediately, or closer to when her discharge starts to clear up?

Thanks all!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've only been through one, but I'd guess they'd pick it up immediately. My sister's neutered male didn't act any differently, but neither did Scout until the very end. Standing heat, usually occurs around 11 days in, I believe and that's when they'd be irresistible. 

For what it's worth, 3 days before her heat ended I took Scout to a local pet event to try out lure coursing. We were around tons of dogs, though I was careful to isolate her as much as possible. Only one dog, a friend's, poked around back there, received a sharp correction from Scout and was thereafter on her hit list.  Her hunt test was 4 days after her last discharge. I was worried about lingering effects, but none of the intact males paid her any attention. 

I wouldn't worry about a few more days, though obviously try to keep her away from other dogs. She might snap at them if they get too nosey!


----------

